# openSUSE 10.2 - its FANTASTIC! A small review from me...



## coolblue (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all
I just wanted to share that I've been running openSUSE 10.2
for a week now and I must say that its quite fantastic! 

Novell's OpenOffice is so much better than original
OpenOffice....it handles .doc files better than any other
non-MS office suite that I've seen....you'll almost feel you
are using MS Word to view .doc files! Its DigiKam autodetects
my digital camera and easily imports images
from the camera. Flash, Java, Adobe reader, unRAR,
Opera etc. - all preinstalled and workin out-of-the-box.

And did u see the new redesigned KDE menu in openSUSE 10.2?
Its pretty cool and awesome. The system is pretty snappy, even with
Beagle runnin all the time in the background. I've found Beagle so
very useful - its like Google Desktop Search in Windows. I'm playin
Quake2 and Unreal Tournament fullscreen nicely under Wine.
Almost all the packages I need are on the DVD, which is such a boon
given the slow internet connection we have.

openSUSE is truly the BEST OS ALL other distros fall short of openSUSE 10.2.

You can see screenshots of my beautiful openSUSE desktop here:
*www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/14/218139/snapshot1.png
*www.fileden.com/files/2006/9/14/218139/snapshot2.png

Aahhh..now my days of distro-hopping are over. openSUSE 10.2 is
gonna stay on my PC for many months and will be replaced only
by the next version of openSUSE. Now its just openSUSE for me! 

Take care
Yasser


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice Review
Can you send me those icons My comp, etc?
Pls


----------



## caleb (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm new to Linux world but I totally agree with what Yasser has to say regarding Open Suse 10.2

Even for someone like me (who finds Linux world very complex & tedious) I found Open Suse 10.2 to be very user friendly...I say this after having tried out Mandriva, Ubuntu & Fedora.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 5, 2007)

yea man.. opensuse rocks...
@tech geek the icons r the default ones..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 5, 2007)

i m use suse linux from 9.2pro to 10.2
it's very cool i like it
but it is very slow


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 5, 2007)

I have tried some 7-8 distros till date now, and opensuse 10.2 really rocks. If they just get rid of some bugs that are there, then it really is going to change the days for linux.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

I have used open suse 10.2 , i still prefer edgy over it any day. may be I m addicted to edgy.


----------



## coolblue (Feb 6, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Nice Review
> Can you send me those icons My comp, etc?
> Pls


Those icons are default ones just after installation. You'll always find those same icons if u install openSUSE. I don't know where one can get those official openSUSE icons or how I can send u the icons.

To pathik: But I find opensuse 10.2's perfomance pretty good, even though I have just 256MB RAM, Intel Celeron CPU and Beagle runnin all the time!

To Aditya: I loved ur avatar! LOL!

Edgy is good but its graphical boot doesnt support my monitor and I get a blank screen and verrry slow booting...plus Kubuntu's KDE is AWFUL...they're makin it like Gnome! Ubuntu ain't so complete....as opensuse is.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2007)

coolblue said:
			
		

> Those icons are default ones just after installation. You'll always find those same icons if u install openSUSE. I don't know where one can get those official openSUSE icons or how I can send u the icons.


Check in /usr/share/icons/<theme name>



			
				coolblue said:
			
		

> To pathik: But I find opensuse 10.2's perfomance pretty good, even though I have just 256MB RAM, Intel Celeron CPU and Beagle runnin all the time!


If optimised well enough, it's possible to run KDE/GNOME on slightly slower hardware. See Debian or Slackware for that, their KDE/GNOME are even faster cos they are optimised for lower resource usage.



			
				coolblue said:
			
		

> To Aditya: I loved ur avatar! LOL!


Other one is quite better 



			
				coolblue said:
			
		

> Edgy is good but its graphical boot doesnt support my monitor and I get a blank screen and verrry slow booting...


Is opensuse using binary drivers here somewhere?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

@coolblue wen did i say that open suses performance is bad.. I think u meant that reply 4 ankit


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yea man.. opensuse rocks...
> @tech geek the icons r the default ones..


Yup i know they are default ones
I use Windows XP
I want those i cons instead of default XP icons


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 6, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Yup i know they are default ones
> I use Windows XP
> I want those i cons instead of default XP icons



You could get an icon set from kde-looks.org

By the way I think the default OpenSUSE icons aren't the same as Windows XP icons, they are the ones shown in the screenshots of coolblue.


----------



## coolblue (Feb 7, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @coolblue wen did i say that open suses performance is bad.. I think u meant that reply 4 ankit



Oops sorry buddy ur right. That was meant for Ankit


----------



## aku (Feb 7, 2007)

fellas.. i kno though diz is outta topic.. but can ne1 help me out wid kxdocker.
btw can ne 1 gimme the link of the 'crystal' theme/appearence (the one in pclinux os).. can it be coppied from pclinux os?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 7, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Other one is quite better



Which other one? The one Vimal had suggested? The toilet?  Then, why don't you use it? 

Aditya


----------



## Vivek788 (Feb 8, 2007)

ya,opensuse is just great with all packs...but can u tell me how to install jdk in it...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Install sun-java-devel package from yast.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 9, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> You could get an icon set from kde-looks.org
> 
> By the way I think the default OpenSUSE icons aren't the same as Windows XP icons, they are the ones shown in the screenshots of coolblue.


Some other search site is coming...
Pls someone give me the icons


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

It's kde-look.org


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 9, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> It's kde-look.org


Thanks
repped you


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 13, 2007)

I moved from Ubuntu 6.10 to Open Suse 10.2. In case of Ubuntu i just installed the software and watched ................could not do anything at all (I am a NooB). 

But in in OpenSuse i could easily configure the Wireless internet connection and infact this is the first post thru it. I also installed some RPMs (Girsbi - accounting package).

I have downloaded the Firefox 2.1.tar.gz from their site but not able to install, (actually - don't know how to do it). can anyone please tell me how to install it. Thanks


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

tar -xvfz /path/file.tar.gz  to extract the file...
then type
./configure
    make
    su
    make install


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 13, 2007)

The make and make install process won't work as the normal download of FF 2.0.0.1 is a tarball instead of source.




			
				hailgautam said:
			
		

> I have downloaded the Firefox 2.1.tar.gz from their site but not able to install, (actually - don't know how to do it). can anyone please tell me how to install it. Thanks



I'll try to make it as brief as possible, assuming you downloaded it to your desktop and replace 'aby' with your username in the commands -

Start Konsole or Gnome terminal and run

su

Enter password when requested

cd /opt
rm -r MozillaFirefox
tar -xzf /home/aby/Desktop/firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz
chown root:root firefox
cd /usr/bin
ls fire*

Now close the console and try running firefox and check Help>>About and see if it reads version 2.0.0.1. Tell me if it works.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 13, 2007)

@Aberforth

when enter the message  *rm -r MozillaFirefox*
I am getting this message:
* rm: cannot remove `Mozillafirefox': No such file or directory*


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2007)

^^ The best way is to add the mozilla repo: *software.opensuse.org/download/mozilla/openSUSE_10.2/

and update firefox through yast


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 14, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> @Aberforth
> 
> when enter the message  *rm -r MozillaFirefox*
> I am getting this message:
> * rm: cannot remove `Mozillafirefox': No such file or directory*



Looks like you don't have this directory. Try skipping this step then and going with the next.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2007)

It would be /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
Just type /usr/lib/mo then press tab twice, it will show you the names of director there.
But, the method shown by kalpik is better.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2007)

downloading a source & then installing the required depencies is lot more g33ker way.


The best way is to use yast. it will manage all dependies by itself


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanx kalpik, Installation through RPMs is lot easier, A Noob does not have to do anything except  press OK buttons. That's what noobs want any way.

One more thing, previously when some one used to say "Login to root" I used to search for "Login to Root" Button in the the current non-root login . Just recently i realized that it means "Login with Root as your Login ID" like Administrator in Windows. I think that was the problem I was not able to configure my Wireless in Ubuntu, previously and jumped to Open Suse 10.2

Thanks all of you guys.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 14, 2007)

My pleasure


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> I'm new to Linux world but I totally agree with what Yasser has to say regarding Open Suse 10.2
> 
> Even for someone like me (who finds Linux world very complex & tedious) I found Open Suse 10.2 to be very user friendly...I say this after having tried out Mandriva, Ubuntu & Fedora.


Yeah its easy to install and use but giving me some problems. It hasn't built in drivers for my VIA/S#G Unichrome Pro IGP adapter for better VGA experience. And by default it can play only AUDIO,MP3 or other audio formats but not any video format. But overall its good.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 15, 2007)

Select the via driver, it will work ok. And for multimedia, I am saying again, check the sticky on 'how to enable multimedia'.


----------

